# Your User name.....how did you come up with it?



## dragon lady (Jul 20, 2008)

self explainitory .... how did you come up with your user name?


----------



## imalizard (Jul 20, 2008)

Ummm....... I think i got mine because I was apart of a fish forum and I used imafish, then a reptile one and imalizard.


----------



## Noongato (Jul 20, 2008)

Ive always had 'serval' in everything, but considering how many accounts ive had with bigpond, ive had many types. Im up to midnight haha
Serval was my apparent totem animal i was told in primary school, so ive kept it since. I also love the way they look.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jul 20, 2008)

it's my nickname, given to my by my mechanic mate..
it;s also my DJ name and my name on every other forum...


----------



## bump73 (Jul 20, 2008)

My initials are BMP and i was born in 1973...BUMP73 has been with me for a long time and used to be seen on walls etc. all over (Grafitti background)


----------



## Lewy (Jul 20, 2008)

I have had the nic name Lewy for years as my last name is Lewis


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 20, 2008)

*Well my real name is Tim and everybody at School calls me Timmo.*


----------



## mebebrian (Jul 20, 2008)

Well my name is Brian, an all the funky ones were taken


----------



## hodges (Jul 20, 2008)

My last name is hodges, and all me mates call me that so i thought why not .


----------



## gonff (Jul 20, 2008)

off a book! lol


----------



## sockbat (Jul 20, 2008)

It's my lizards name....


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 20, 2008)

wow that was quick!..mine is self explanitory!
beware or ill singe your ****!..lmao


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 20, 2008)

I chose LullabyLizard cos I am very musical and I love lizards


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 20, 2008)

Mines easy ... used to love that head on the stick


----------



## Jewly (Jul 20, 2008)

Mine is just a different way of spelling my real name - Julie


----------



## Lozza (Jul 20, 2008)

my nickname as my name is Lauren


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 20, 2008)

wow thanks members this is interesting!


----------



## melgalea (Jul 20, 2008)

ZOOCAM
ZOO - thats easy, like a zoo
CAM- short for camera
why i dont know. lol. it just sorta came to me


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 20, 2008)

lmao...yep i get it ..lol


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 20, 2008)

well ,its kinda simple, im an aboriginie (not full , only half) , and i love snakes (as pets)
its a very long told story from the dream time "The Rainbow Serpent" 
i really like rainbow boas, but was wanting something more aussie.
so i came up with "rainbow__serpent"


----------



## bigi (Jul 20, 2008)

my name bigi is actually my nickname at high school, sound it as big eye, i do not think its a great username and would like to change it but now im stuck with it. and that cheeky grin is my youngest 3 yr old daughter in my avartar


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 20, 2008)

cool!..hmm this could get funnier!


----------



## Hsut77 (Jul 20, 2008)

Mine is a contraction of my name and my year of birth. Not very inventive but east to remember.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 20, 2008)

I live in FNQ and I love snakes. LOL


----------



## Stitched (Jul 20, 2008)

i tend to get hurt a lot. i have a lot of scars


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL ME TOOO !!!!..accident prone


----------



## snake_boy (Jul 20, 2008)

imalizard said:


> Ummm....... I think i got mine because I was apart of a fish forum and I used imafish, then a reptile one and imalizard.



Dunno if you have herd of it but that "imalizard" was off robot chicken on the comedy channel a while back. was quite funny i must say.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jul 20, 2008)

mines my nickname at school from some of the yr11 and 12's because i;m hairy for my age and my friend thinks i look like a grizzly bear. lol


----------



## NorthQLDer (Jul 20, 2008)

I live in Port Douglas...Far North QLD


----------



## DennisS (Jul 20, 2008)

I hate new thinking so it's my name.:shock:


----------



## Earthling (Jul 20, 2008)

I live on Earth...............................




................................................






In truth, its to remind me where my matter comes from. 
That we are all Earthlings.
That we are all one and the same.


----------



## Jill (Jul 20, 2008)

This was the first forum I had ever joined and it didn't occur to me to make up a name. I have a different user name on other forums.


----------



## inthegrass (Jul 20, 2008)

my real name is two dogs.
cheers


----------



## mozi (Jul 20, 2008)

Mines a nickname that my boyfriend made up. He said that I was always like a mozzy buzzing in his ear. Since then all my friends and boyfriend call me mozi or moz and have for seven years now since that day!!


----------



## kakariki (Jul 20, 2008)

Kakariki has a double meaning. It means green in Maori & its a bird. A little, green, cheeky bird. I try to be green [ where poss ] and I keep getting told I'm cheeky so it kinda fit! Lol, but you already know that d/l!
[Pic is of our Male Red Fronted Kakariki [ pied]. He needs a g/f if anyone has one? A bit blurry cos they just don't sit still!]


----------



## fraser888 (Jul 20, 2008)

Well me last name is Fraser, and I was born and lived in Hong Kong and the lucky number there is 8. So yeah, Fraser888


----------



## Riley (Jul 20, 2008)

Stitched said:


> i tend to get hurt a lot. i have a lot of scars


lol same here.. i bet i have more tho 

well mines... complicated.. Riley!


----------



## gozz (Jul 20, 2008)

gozz is my dogs name


----------



## paleoherp (Jul 20, 2008)

As a child I had a strong interest in prehistoric life and a passion for reptiles both which stayed with me into adulthood. So I combined the two words Palaeontology and Herpetology to come up with my user name. 
Shortly after joining this forum I realised I had spelt Palaeo wrong and couldn't work out how to change it.


----------



## Slytherin (Jul 20, 2008)

I like the Harry Potter books and movies and I like snakes, so I chose 'Slytherin' as that was the wizard who could 'speak to snakes'. (In the Harry Potter story, he founded one of the four house groups, each represented by an animal.) My avatar is from the books

It is also like "slithering" which sounds destinctly snake-like.


----------



## Duffo (Jul 20, 2008)

High school nickname. And the name I always use online (forums, games, online poker etc).


----------



## carkat (Jul 20, 2008)

My name is *Car*oline and my daughter's name is *Kat*harine. Together we have volunteered for a number of years with Qld Parks and Wildlife working with marine turtles and we love turtles. So I joined the first parts of our name to create my user name.


----------



## Simple (Jul 20, 2008)

In the world to many people make things more complicated than they need to be. So we keep keep it Simple.


----------



## apple (Jul 20, 2008)

I was using a apple computer at the time so it was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## wilwyn (Jul 20, 2008)

I used to breed dogs and I was told my first show dog was crap , so my kennel prefix was wilwyn , and that dog became the first STH. AUST. BRED AUST CHAMPION . many years ago but I think if your on a good thing stick to it, besides I couldn`t think of any thing else???


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 20, 2008)

I wanted snakelover but it was already taken. When I realised it was taken, I looked around in a state of panic and used the first thing I saw...


----------



## Slateman (Jul 20, 2008)

To much slate in my life. Boxes ans boxes of it.


----------



## MatE (Jul 20, 2008)

The first part is the begining of my name and the E is the begining of my last name,just a coincedence i guess.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 20, 2008)

I just used my snakes name, then snake after a underscore. Not alot of thought went into it really.


----------



## bubbaloush (Jul 20, 2008)

A nickname from years ago that i actually don't like now as i joined up as just myself but now a few years later DP and our friend who lives with us also posts, i want to change my name but have no idea if you even can.


----------



## collins94 (Jul 20, 2008)

my last name and the year i was born


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 20, 2008)

It was a long process, but in the end I just put a 'mr' in front of my name he he he


----------



## Forensick (Jul 20, 2008)

I have never been much of a fan of "humanity" especially the aspects that are more socially revered these days...

and there is a song:

*At night I listen to the sound of the animals, I understand now that there are no limits to what you are capable of.
You don't even see it yourselves, and the news anchor on the TV set talks in a neutral voice about rape, 
murder and this weeks weather without change of tone
It seems that nothing matters as we close in on the turn of the millenium, violence and commercial breaks has become the opium that used to religion.
[sexual congress on] you, mankind.
You're so ugly, so vain.

The language of brutality is all you seem to understand, bloodlust as long as it's someone elses blood.
To [procreate], suck, eat and [defecate].
Breeding has turned into a pastime, death as recreation...

You are no better than a pack of hyenas, the sight and smell of someone elses pain and misery makes you feel good, ensuring one more day in safety, decimating the odds that you or someone you love is going to get hurt.
Well don't fool yourself, you're not safe, not in this world.
All you are is collateral damage, presumptive headlines, expendable meat for the media hounds, statistics and forensic reports for some brainless [person] to drool over on the internet.

You are royally [in a great deal of trouble]*


----------



## Hydra (Jul 20, 2008)

HYDRA'S more my personality than anything u cut me once you'll have to cut thrice.


----------



## jemnesa (Jul 20, 2008)

(jem) first part is his name and (n) (esa) is the last bit in her name


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jul 20, 2008)

Favourite family of snakes (black snakes) and my postcode.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 20, 2008)

AWESOME...thankyou members!


----------



## Paul Atkinson (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't remember where I got mine from.


----------



## callith (Jul 20, 2008)

Used to be my school log in and it was easy to remember so now i use it for everything


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 20, 2008)

This thread has been around a few times but.......

What I did was randomly pull 12 letters out of a scrabble bag and place them on a scabble board and they came up with "peterjohnson". The score for the word was 64 so I put that on the end.

Cheers

Mark Jackson


----------



## Kitah (Jul 20, 2008)

mhmm.. mines pretty simple  My first dog (still have him now!) is called Shadow; currently 15 years old and still going well! 

the two x's in the name are simply because the name "Shadow" was taken. I now use xshadowx as my login for all forums (or occasionally xshadowxv if xshadowx is taken... lol. used to use "darkshadow" as a user name, no idea why!)

real name is "laura" though


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 20, 2008)

i love your avatar Laura!


----------



## Kitah (Jul 20, 2008)

hehe thanks


----------



## Smellie (Jul 20, 2008)

mine is a child-hood nickname (Smelliott) that's changed over time and finally kept as Smellie by the girlfriend and friend girls..and I've come to like it so I use it for everything


----------



## hozy6 (Jul 20, 2008)

mine came across because my last name is hosemans its been my nickname since i was 6 so no point changing it and 6 is because my mum thinks im 6 in the head lol


----------



## book (Jul 20, 2008)

My last name is Read. 
Frequently when people start to write it I am asked, "As in Water ?" ( Reed ) and I answer, "As in book."


----------



## BrownHash (Jul 20, 2008)

Mine is because of my surname being Brown, I picked up the nick name Hash Brown. I was unable to use Hash Brown on other sites, so I swapped them around.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, my name is Jonathan, but everyone calls me Jonno...and I'm from Educational Reptile Displays, but Jonno from Educational Reptile Display was too long so it's simply Jonno from ERD...


----------



## FAY (Jul 20, 2008)

GARTHNFAY

Steven my partner's nickname is 'Garth' and my name is Kate but my nickname is 'Fay'.
Hope that answers your question.


----------



## missllama (Jul 20, 2008)

my title is currently miss
my names lana i was playing buz with my partner and friends one night and accidently wrote lama...
so that became my nickname to them
and my partners last name is thuen


----------



## chickenman (Jul 21, 2008)

wellll my user name i dont really know where it came from.... i dont really like chickens at all... i dont even like eating them that much.... some how i randomly came up with chicken man in year 7 and i started useing it for all my usernames and yeah... i dont have the slightest idea where it came from.. 
but yeah its kinda anoying if i could change it i would... ive changed it on most of my other stuff... the only problem is if you can change it.... i would have to tell every one i changed it, and that never ends up working half of the members will just go " o look a new member havent heard of him b4" . so yeah now im kinda stuck with it


----------



## Danda_Reptilia (Jul 21, 2008)

For some that are in the know....mine is fairly obvious.....It is our display business name, coming from

Darron and Antonia Reptilia
(Danda)....stuffed up and used lower case "a"...haven't heard the end of that mistake

Reptilia sounded better than "Reptiles"


----------



## Bob2 (Jul 21, 2008)

All our current fish and past ones have been called bob. I was kinda stuck for a name and that was the first thing I could come up.


----------



## Athena (Jul 21, 2008)

im using my pet BHPs name and i came up with that for her coz i thinks she deserved a nome worthy of her so Athena is the Goddess ow war, art and agriculture and the Queen of war in ancient greece 
so i thought i seemed appropriate at the time


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 21, 2008)

Everyone at school use to call me reptilegirl,i always had my head in a reptile book or was telling everyone how great reptiles are.And jordan's my name


----------



## BlindSnake (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a few health issues, one of which is a disease which causes total and irreversable blindness. and I keep snakes.. If you cant have a little joke at yourself, you might as well be dead. lol


----------



## natrix (Jul 21, 2008)

I spent the first 13 years of my life living in England & had some Grass Snakes as pets.
The Latin name for them is Natrix-Natrix.....hence the user name.


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 21, 2008)

Well i'm here at the PC because i've got nothing to do


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 21, 2008)

its my favourite ven,and the bite comes into the fact at one of my call outs ,I let my guard down a bit and the bugger nearly tagged me ,missed my hand by about 10cm ......so now not only do I love them BUT I never let my guard down ...........


----------



## Whisper2 (Jul 21, 2008)

Whisper is the name of my rat. she is just over 2 years old but the 2 is just a number plucked up because 'Whisper' alone was taken.


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 21, 2008)

*Nikki *: was my nick name and now is literaly turning into my everyday name  i'm always known as Nikki in the reptile world.But my real name is Nicole

*Elmo*: Elmo is my puppy, hes always searching my room for snakeskin ripping and eating it  licking beardie poop ,sniffing my reptiles,chewing on my furniture,chewing on my uggies, drinking my tea on the table :cry: Elmo is like my little herp dog 
When i first joined aps (at the age of 10) I just got Elmo, so i was verrrrrry fond of him


----------



## Rocky (Jul 21, 2008)

It's the name of my Bearded Dragon, First reptile.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 21, 2008)

unreal!........chickenman!..i actually knew of a bloke who goes by that name...also with fuzzy hair..lol

i hadnt realized this had been done before...with new members joining
this is very enlightening .._thankyou!_


----------



## koubee (Jul 21, 2008)

Mine is after my cat, his name was Koubee


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 21, 2008)

Having a tendency to "blonde moments" (more like days!!!) I was called dipsy by a friend. the name as spelt was being used on several forums, so I changed it to what it is. Dame is self-explanatory.


----------



## longte (Jul 21, 2008)

*Strange dragon*

Longte in Mandarin translates as Strange Dragon
Was given to me many years ago in Chongqing western China


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 21, 2008)

cool!..thanks members


----------



## bundy_zigg (Jul 21, 2008)

Well mine is Bundy= my sunconure & Zigg= My beardy. Pretty simple and boring, should have gone with something like Zulu Warrior sounds better haha.
Some interesting explanations on here though, good thread dragon lady


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 21, 2008)

ta

just a fun thread....nice to think of good fun stuff eh!


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 21, 2008)

actually there are a few names that confuse me a tad.......
but will seeeee if the members cough up lmao!


----------



## Dragoness (Jul 21, 2008)

Ive used Dragoness for many many years. Have collected dragons since I was about 10 years old (the imaginary kind) and then when I started on the internet, I thought, "what would a young female dragone be called?" Why a Dragoness of course!!

Cheers


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 21, 2008)

Before i found this site i was on an american snake site researching for my first snake, so i made it clear that i was from oz not usa, and i love pythons.

However i wish i hadn't chose the same name for this forum cause it looks like i wasn't very creative. 

If i could change it, i would, but i don't know how.


----------



## McBoob_Inc (Jul 21, 2008)

McBoob is from the Simpsons
Homer suggests that Marge changes her name to Hootie McBoob, i laughed so hard, he also suggested Busty St Clair and Chesty Larue, hahaha, got to love Homer !!
One of our snakes got Chesty

McBoob Inc use to be registered as my ABN, i just tend to use it for a few things now :lol:


----------



## Violetilda (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, i made up my name for a World of Warcraft Character,lol, i love the name Violet and my chihuahua is Matilda, so i put Tilda on the end of Violet.. i love it so much i want to change my name. LOL
Now i use it for everything.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 21, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Well, my name is Jonathan, but everyone calls me Jonno...



Mate, a lot of us call you names which are _very_ different from Jonno! 


I'm Sdaji, so I used the name "Sdaji".


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 21, 2008)

You're right, John, you guys do call me names other than Jonno...but I thought it might be a little conceited to call myself "Sir Jonno" or "Your Royal Highness"...


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 21, 2008)

Well my name is Chris, and i wanted a word to go onto the end of it and because i'm on a reptile forum, i thought that'll do lol.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 21, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> You're right, John, you guys do call me names other than Jonno...but I thought it might be a little conceited to call myself "Sir Jonno" or "Your Royal Highness"...



:lol:

Don't worry, the names we use to refer to you when you're not dreaming are things you could repeat without any fear of sounding conceited


----------



## reptile32 (Jul 21, 2008)

reptile32 because of reptiles and the 32 is my old footy jumper number that i have played in since 1988 and only retired 1 year ago


----------



## kandi (Jul 21, 2008)

1st dog "chihuahua" wanted a name small and cute etc, thought it was a great name, alot of thought went into it great name for a dog but not necessarily for a person. some comments i have had over it have been eye openers. pitty


----------



## BenReyn (Jul 21, 2008)

My first and last name put together in a morph...


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 23, 2008)

amusing to say the least ...thankyou!


----------



## Renagade (Jul 23, 2008)

My names is ren


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 23, 2008)

gla to meet you ren!...lol


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 23, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> gla to meet you ren!...lol


 run now dl run now
shes crazy!!!!


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 23, 2008)

lol...lmao


----------



## blackthorn (Jul 23, 2008)

I recently changed my username, but blackthorn is the name of the design company my brother set up for himself and I. We both like black and our last name is Thorn.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 23, 2008)

great avatar blackthorn


----------



## Zdogs (Jul 23, 2008)

I love Dogs, and I love calling them names that start with Z


----------



## Fiona74 (Jul 23, 2008)

My father in law has harness racing horses and we have a reitred one living with us and his paddock name is 'Deano'. I assumed it was spelt Dino like the pet dinosaur in The Flinstones but apparently not! I don't know why I picked dino the horse really........


----------



## Fester (Jul 23, 2008)

I've had mine for many many years. It was a nickname given to me by workmates. I shave my head and most people think that is why I am known as "Fester". It actually originated from a bad habit I have, well I don't think it is bad! My wife thinks it is, a lot of workmates thought it was a skill, I could play a tune! I suppose that has let the cat out of the bag. It originated from a festered ..............!!!!!


----------



## Jungletrans (Jul 23, 2008)

I have had the nickname Jungle for about 35 years [ green and thick ] . My ABN name is Jungle Transport . l have never to the best of my knowledge transported a Jungle Python anywhere .


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes i am boaring. My Name is Sarah and my last name starts with M. Bet you never would have picked that!


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 23, 2008)

I adore tiger snakes, and Notechis scutatus doesn't sound as cool as Notechis Tiger, so hence, notechistiger.


----------



## PeeGee (Jul 23, 2008)

choose this nick 9 years ago, when i started chatting on the net, got stuck with me i guess. one day i'll have an old '67 beetle car, with peegee as the license plate, oh and it's got to be fushia pink... lol


----------



## Ishah (Jul 23, 2008)

Well im kinda normal and my username is my awesome dog's name...:lol:


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 23, 2008)

Being weird and/or insane is FUN! Jeeze, why don't people know this?!


----------



## mungus (Jul 23, 2008)

Well I went skinny dipping once witha few friends.....................
One friend over re-acted and said " hue mungus "
mungus stuck ever since.......


----------



## Drazzy (Jul 24, 2008)

Mine is the alias i use in World of Warcraft for my female blood elf warlock on Barthilus


----------



## chloethepython (Jul 24, 2008)

chloe is the name of my s/w carpet python


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2008)

I have always been fascinated with venomous snakes and most of them belonging to the elapidea family, @ makes up for the e , a in one [email protected] If you look close but not to close ha ha ha 

cheers steve


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jul 24, 2008)

mine i have different names for each thing but its usually i_love.............. like one of them is i_love_music another is i_love_frogs so i thought i_love_animals woulde be good for this one but this ones a little diferent because every second letter is in capitals


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh dear how to explain.....
Every one has a freind that likes to make up silly knicknames just to be different.
Mine was made many years ago as a teenager.Its a sequence of nicknames.
My name is Matt, Matt crack a fat, Matt crack a fat plays cricket on a pitch,The pitch has cracks in it,,, Hence.....Cracksinthepitch
Hmmmm. or atleast thats the printable version


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 24, 2008)

LMAO....that cool ..thanks for sharing:lol:


----------



## SP.Morton (Jul 24, 2008)

I got mine because Morton is my snakes name and hes a spotted python(SP) SP.Morton


----------



## Colletts (Jul 24, 2008)

Collett's are my favourite snake and i couldn't think of anything else at the time.


----------



## station (Jul 24, 2008)

had just watched bill and teds bogus journey and station was the weird alien type character in the movie so it came from there.


----------



## dougydoug (Jul 24, 2008)

my name is doug very creative


----------



## pythoness (Jul 24, 2008)

I am the mistress of pythons, hence pythoness


----------

